# My first cut-out



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, it wasn't as much of a cut-out as it was a hammer-out. Walliebee and I removed bees from a old building on the UNC campus that was scheduled to be demolished. We were told that there had been bees there for at least 4 years, possible more from the look if the inside of the hive.

The bees were located three stories up inside the stone facade. We ended up having to do the removal with a small sledge hammer. The bees were amazingly calm, and we were able to get the queen (she flew but we left a nuc and she moved in). The bees have been moved to the Chancellor's garden, where Walliebee keeps bees with the Chancellor's wife (she also helped with the removal too, even pounding on stone with us 3 stories up).









It was an interesting first removal. I have more photos and info on my blog.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm jealous...Looks like great fun. Only sorry I wasn't there.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

That is a very cool cutout; or knock out as the case may be. I take it that the UNC provided the man lift?


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

bluegrass said:


> That is a very cool cutout; or knock out as the case may be. I take it that the UNC provided the man lift?


Yes, the lift was provided by UNC. The Chancellor's wife keeps bees and these were saved to be relocated to their private residence. Having the Chancellor's office behind you makes getting permission and help easier I think.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures. Let's do it again sometime... it was loads of fun!

By the way, excellent wite up of the day on your blog.


----------

